# Cramps



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

I used to float tube Erie a lot off Sherrod Park west of Vermillion. You have no idea what a spooky feeling ya get when a killer cramp sets in one of your calf muscles 1/4 mile or so off the beach. Obviously, there was no way to walk it off or massage it easily. Kicking with one flipper against a good chop was a poor option also. I had to keep flexing my foot until it let up somewhat. That sucker would be sore for days afterward!
I would have definitely tried remedies such as these back then, because the Walleye fishing was so good in close at that time. What a dope I was, week after week I just kept tubing and cramping up! Never wore waders and think the long hours in the cool water had something to do with it.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

pickle juice or just pick;es. Mustard works to. Small packets. We use it routinely in ultra running to prevent or cure cramping


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

Mustard on your tongue. At least 2 packets. Quick relief

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I just eat a banana each day and it has pretty much cured the leg cramps for me. if I don't eat a banana for a few days the leg cramps return.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't yak but will try a few of these remedies. 
I retired about 5yrs ago but started driving a truck off and on for a buddy of mine. 
When I 1st started driving and would stop to fuel at truck stops, I noticed big barrels of bananas at the entry doors of every stop. After I started getting severe leg cramps, I found out why. 
Thanks for the tips.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)




----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

ROFLMFAO MassBuck! 

Seriously though, MUSTARD works! Plain old French's yellow mustard. Either a packet or a teaspoon worth when cramps hit and they go away shortly. Also gives the excuse to eat a brat or two at 1am. I've also had luck with magnesium supplements, of course potassium pills and Cool Cayenne. I also had some samples of magnesium oil that I rubbed on my legs and that worked like magic. Everyone's body is different so getting cramps could be for many reasons. For me, using the above, staying hydrated and having enough electrolytes seems to do the trick.

http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/p/solaray-cool-cayenne-extra-hot-600-mg-90-capsules/so-1633

Got free samples of this:
http://www.magneticclay.com/store/magnesium-oil-ancient-minerals-8.aspx


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I heard on the radio that the Indian trainer told Kluber to eat potato chips after he cramped up last night...... worth a try and can't hurt anything but your waist....


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

MassillonBuckeye said:


>


I'll take your word on it! Time to revoke your man card..


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> I'll take your word on it! Time to revoke your man card..


D:

T(d)ouche!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> D:
> 
> T(d)ouche!


I see what you did there! Ha ha.


----------



## Jeffrey47 (Jul 31, 2018)

Guys, I want to tell you one funny story that happened to me. Recently, my friends and I went to the local lake to go fishing. Everything was going nice. In the first minutes I even managed to catch a few small fish. When I got in the boat, I accidentally shifted its center of gravity, which caused me to fall into the water. But when I fell, my leg was tangled in a rope that was in the boat and stretched my leg muscles. The pain was unreal. 
Immediately after this, I went to the hospital and the doctor prescribed me a course of treatment and advised me of a preventive measure in the form of massage using the air compression leg massager. I decided not to hesitate and bought myself one. Within a month, my leg was like new and I could do with it everything the same as before. If you have a similar problem or need a foot massager, then discover more


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Blank...oops


----------

